# my guppy's fins are torn!



## guppylover (Jun 5, 2009)

i have no idea, but ive noticed that my guppy's tail fin has looked a little tattered lately. nothing major tho. he's the only one in the tank besides my common pleco. and today i noticed a significant tear in his tail fin  is it tail rot? whats going on?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

could be the pleco..


----------

